# Amazonia II & Peat moss



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

Would there be any benefits or adverse effects to putting peat moss under amazonia II ??


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It seems to have some of this in it. At least there are peat like particles that float up when you add water. It lowers PH anyway. Why would you want to do this?


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> It seems to have some of this in it. At least there are peat like particles that float up when you add water. It lowers PH anyway. Why would you want to do this?


I think thats what he was asking, would you want to do this? The pros and cons of it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I used Amazonia II in my 125g at the beginning. It was horrid. It broke down immediately. I waited about 6 months for my tank to "clear". I even bought a diatom filter to run in addition to my 2 other filters. The dust would settle on the plants blocking out the light so they would die. I'd have to make sure to "dust" them off just so they would survive. I ended up switching to original Amazonia. I've been happy ever since. I've not added anything to the Amazonia. It's great. It does lower pH, does also leach ammonia for a few weeks. You have to do water changes and use plenty of plant and seed your tank with mulm. All these will speed up the cycle.

Some have not had the issues with Amazonia II that I experienced. Many others have. ADG in Houston stopped carrying it because there were so many problems. They just carry the original Amazonia.


----------



## PHalas (Dec 5, 2005)

one reason P Moss was being considered is that amazonia II is known not to maintain it's PH altering properties for very long, also I would have thought anything that could long term add or increase CEC potential would be beneficial ?? Although I am not certain How long Peat moss actually maintains it's benificial factors under substrate, I guess if it's not leaching, like visibly turning your water column discolored then it's ineffective?? maybe it would not prolong the PH lowering potential & any other benefits it may carry any longer than just using Amazonia II on it's own ?? I'm yet to find anything documented.


> It seems to have some of this in it. At least there are peat like particles that float up when you add water.


Maybe this is to counter the effects of the ammonia spikes which I'm thinking will raise the PH.
I've had the Amazonia II laying around for 3+yrs Otherwise I prob would consider swapping it for the regular amazonia.
Also I am going to be using it to drystart some HC for about a month or 2 before I submerge the plants permenantly so alot of the negative factors associated with the A II will prob not effect me.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Why don't you just go for Amazonia instead of Amazonia II + Peat Moss? To me, if you are going to play with your scape later and change the layout from time to time than just do the soil along with out the Peat as time to time you replant you would have Peat coming out for sure everytime you put something out. Peat also have its time limited, so it is unnecessary unless you are using other stuff than the AS.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> I used Amazonia II in my 125g at the beginning. It was horrid. It broke down immediately. I waited about 6 months for my tank to "clear". I even bought a diatom filter to run in addition to my 2 other filters. The dust would settle on the plants blocking out the light so they would die. I'd have to make sure to "dust" them off just so they would survive. I ended up switching to original Amazonia. I've been happy ever since. I've not added anything to the Amazonia. It's great. It does lower pH, does also leach ammonia for a few weeks. You have to do water changes and use plenty of plant and seed your tank with mulm. All these will speed up the cycle.
> 
> Some have not had the issues with Amazonia II that I experienced. Many others have. ADG in Houston stopped carrying it because there were so many problems. They just carry the original Amazonia.


I don't know does this help or not or maybe it is just me... all AS should do the soil first than add water slowly not the other way around with water in the tank and poured it right in. At least that is what I have been told and it work on me everytime. But I do think Amazonia it is better than A II in everyway even the same plant looks better in Amazonia. I do know some people did what I said still got the "dust" maybe it have to do with local water.


----------

